# How many people here understand......



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

The lifestyle of the saugeye .....feed, habits, bottem makeup,.Other than cassie mays report how many really understand them.....soo often I read people looking to catch fish without putting in the work...ie...mwhat time of the year are they on the bottem or near stones....

Chime away lets see what OGF'ers know.....


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Isn't that why it's called homework. You have to put in the time to figure it out. Why don't you start us out with some info and we can follow your lead. I know you've done your homework.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

All that I understand is that I didnt catch any over to Indian tonight. Drove all the way just to get skunked. There was 20 people fishing moundwood and I didnt see one caught. Tried a couple other spots with no luck either.

So I understand that wasting a lot of gas just to get out and get skunked (yet again) still equaled out to be a good time for me and a buddy.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I think that Cassie May link definitely helps me out with what type of bottom to look for.

Here's the report link:
http://fishandtales.net/saugeye_study.htm

Other than that I constantly hear they relate to bottom, though I've seen one in a pond come up in 6 foot of water to take a swipe at my floating rapala.
Many like using the vibe blades and minnow tipped jig, bu the lure I've had the most success with from shore is the HJ10 in Tennessee Shad. It's greenish on top and orange on the bottom. My guess is this reminds them of one of the walleye's common food, yellow perch. Also think the walleye part of the saugeye like the bright colors like orange/pink.

My main struggle on the boat right now is using my fishfinder to help identify where the structure/baitfish and therefore the saugeye are. I troll around and mark some fish/baitfish on the bottom but haven't got any of them to nibble yet (either on a jigging spoon or trolling rapala tail dancers). sometimes think I need to try and rely less on the sonar for locating the fish and more to find the structure (or baitfish... also need to not be in such a rush (darn wife).

Course, I've only been out on my boat a total of 6 times so I'm just gettin started (only got skunked 2 out of those 6...first day was mostly boating practice)


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Dan,

I suggest you ask fishingislife for saugeye tips if you need some guidance.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

^^^^^Liked that^^^^^


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The most knowledgeable saugeye guy I ever knew, by far, was Jim Corey. When he died last year we not only lost a great guy and friend, we lost the best saugeye resource we may ever have.

Jim not only knew how to catch them, when and where,12 months a year, he was a wealth of scientific knowledge on saugeye.

As far as I am concerned Jim pioneered "Heavy Metal" techniques for saugeye. He taught me the finer points of using his methods and I catch so, so many fish of all species using his methods.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Man,did Lundy nail that one.
Jim was a good friend and fishing partner.I miss him so much.
I called him the "Saugeye Scientist"
The saugeye fishermen lost a lot when Jim died,but he sure left a wealth of knowledge behind.
Those seasonal patterns are now burned into my memory banks.
The first saugeye of every trip I take now..I hold it up and say thanks to Jim!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I didn't know Jim but I'm sure I would have enjoyed hearing some of his words of wisdom.
It's nice when someone who has passed still gets recognized and remembered by people for the kind of person they were.

Alright, on to the topic. I am BY FAR not a saugeye expert. I do know a few things about how fish relate to structure and feed patterns though. I know they like to feed more in low light situations thus a high sky during the day would more than likely push them deeper in the water column or tighter to the bottom.


On another note, I have never seen this report before now. Thanks for posting it lacdown!


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Please, Enlighten me. I am a smallmouth guy that is dabblin' in the saugeye trade.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

MDBuckeye said:


> I do know a few things about how fish relate to structure and feed patterns though. I know they like to feed more in low light situations thus a high sky during the day would more than likely push them deeper in the water column or tighter to the bottom.!


Traditional largely held wisdom that may or may not hold true.

I still remember Jim winning a saugeye tournament, with big spoons, in 2ft of water during midday bright light. I also remember he was fishing the edge of the muddy water from the boat wakes. Lewis may have been his team mate that year I don't remember.

A couple of things, of the many, that Jim taught me saugeye is to never say never and to always check shallower than you possibly think they should be.

Saugeye never read the walleye book, he used to tell me


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Lundy - that's an interesting thought. I guess if the bait is shallow then the predators will follow, especially dependent on time of year.
Did Jim post here on OGF?

I really enjoy learning things from folks like that and really try to keep my eyes and ears tuned into everything they are saying and doing if I get a chance to fish with someone who has that kind of knowledge. I know there are a few folks on this board whom I would love to go with just to look and listen to the things that were being said and how their presentations are different from mine. I wouldn't care if I were blindfolded until we were at a spot. The thing about this board is I like to hear how people are successful and what they were doing to be successful not really where they were doing it at doing it.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Thats why there always at the bars


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

MDBuckeye said:


> Did Jim post here on OGF?


Yes Jim's profile was "Corey". If you do a member search you will find it. If you look back through his stuff I think you will find some interesting info. Here is one of them.



Corey said:


> Click the link above to read it.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

1. Saugeye are predators. To catch a predator, appeal to their instincts.
2. Fish don't reason (like people), they react to their environment. Find out what they're reacting to now...
3. Not all animals behave the same way at the same time. There's a certain randomness ever present in the wild. Don't be to quick to believe you have a "pattern".
4. Fish when you can--even if only to refine techniques. Consider it target practice.
5. Never trust the internet to know when/where/if they're biting.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

toboso said:


> 5. Never trust the internet to know when/where/if they're biting.


That is the best advice I have read in a long time.........you just gotta get out there and try for yourself. The internet is a good place to get info on what lures to use and how to work them, that's about it. Good luck, clayton.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Pro Angler said:


> The lifestyle of the saugeye .....feed, habits, bottem makeup,.



I don't study the fish I'm trying to catch..........I study the bait they eat. 

If you know what their pattern is...........you'll know everything you need to know about the fish you wish to catch!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Catching Saugeyes is alot like playing Carnegie Hall. All you need is practice. Jim was the best at many species. One thing he told me is " Yes the relate to bottom even though the bottom can be 30 ft deep or if thier dorsal was sticking out of the water. Though saugeyes are begin to head to deeper structure now Jim would probaply still pushing a boat with an oar to get to cr 100 in less the a ft of water right now. Can't remember who posted it but Jim also told me when you think they should be in 12 ft of water at this tempature never forget to cast that Hopkins into the bank and work it back to the 12 ft mark.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Excellent post bttmline.
I just would like to find some that want to eat my freakin baits at some point soon!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

seapro said:


> I don't study the fish I'm trying to catch..........I study the bait they eat.
> 
> If you know what their pattern is...........you'll know everything you need to know about the fish you wish to catch!


Which would also involve knowing what your target is eating!  SHAD!


----------



## xdukex (Oct 27, 2010)

i cleaned 5 saugeye from indian lake las weekend and 3 of the 5 had 1 inch bluegills in there bellies. at first i thought they were shad but with a closer look i realized they were bluegill. go figure


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

i have been trying to avoid eye's for the past 2 years because i know what's going to happen if i start getting into them. bass have put strain on my marriage and eye's might put the fork in it! i'll save that card for when i need it


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

I have caught saugeye at every hour of the day rain,snow,sun,clouds 20,30,50,95, degree days. You have to get out there and find some and throw everything at them and they will be there sooner or later. Your right once your hooked your hooked. People on here list their catches i moved here in 91 and discovered saugeye in 94 and have caught thousands and i am still enjoying the thrill of finding them and just catching them. The bite is awesome. I throw alot back so they can grow.Good fishing to all of you and good luck


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

xdukex said:


> i cleaned 5 saugeye from indian lake las weekend and 3 of the 5 had 1 inch bluegills in there bellies. at first i thought they were shad but with a closer look i realized they were bluegill. go figure


We find that ALL the time in the rivers starting in late April, darters too. The only time we really find shad (in there digestive track) are in the winter, early spring and late fall. Got a 19"ish one the other night with a 4" shad in her gullet. Have also caught 23"'s during the summer stuffed with 3" log-perch/bluegill/river chubs.

Be interested to see what others find at different locations/times of year.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Lundy said:


> Saugeye never read the walleye book, he used to tell me


That was one of my hardest lessons.



xdukex said:


> i cleaned 5 saugeye from indian lake las weekend and 3 of the 5 had 1 inch bluegills in there bellies. at first i thought they were shad but with a closer look i realized they were bluegill. go figure


Any guesses as to where those saugeyes were hanging out?

andesangler


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Pro Angler said:


> The lifestyle of the saugeye .....feed, habits, bottem makeup,.Other than cassie mays report how many really understand them.....soo often I read people looking to catch fish without putting in the work...ie...mwhat time of the year are they on the bottem or near stones....
> 
> Chime away lets see what OGF'ers know.....


Pro Angler, Are you fishing ........

















for tips???

By the way, that shirt you had on still cracks me up!!! And your buddy showed up after you left.


----------

